# ouvrir outlook avec java sous mac os



## snaketn (3 Mars 2010)

Bonjour tous le monde,

je dois utiliser le java pour communiquer avec outlook (extraire les contacts les mail...)sur le sys mac os, j'ai touvé qlq solutions java sur le net qui utilisent des composantes COM de microsoft pour communiquer avec le outlook sur le windows. est il possible de faire de meme sur mac os .

Si oui ca serait génial , si non qu'elle est la solution??

Merci d'avance .


----------



## mpergand (3 Mars 2010)

AppleScript ?
http://devdaily.com/blog/post/java/how-run-multi-multiple-line-applescript-java-program


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (3 Mars 2010)

Dans mes souvenirs les COM sont du pur Microsoft Windows, peut-être existe-t-il une API Java simulant ce système d'objet Windows vieux et assez tout pourri par ailleurs.    

Si tu veux juste lancer une application sans avoir à la piloter, tu dois pouvoir le faire avec le package System. Par contre je sait qu'on peut manipuler des classeurs Excel et des documents Word avec des API java, peut-être existe-t-il un moyen de faire de même avec des objets et fichiers Outlook. Maintenant si ton seul souhait c'est de manipuler des emails en java avec des connexion aux serveurs pop et smtp, pas besoin de se faire chier avec Outlook.


----------



## snaketn (6 Mai 2010)

Merci , mais mon but c d'extraire les données à partir de outlook sur mac os.
bon la version officielle de outlook sur mac os va être lancer  à la fin de 2010.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (6 Mai 2010)

En même temps je ne sais pas à quoi tu t'attendais comme réponse ? Pour les contacts déjà sous Windows il y a une base de données propre à MS sur laquelle Outlook pointe. Sur mac il faut déjà savoir si c'est le cas où si l'application réutilise les contacts de l'appli MacOS. Sinon pour les mails, je pense qu'ils doivent être présent dans le outlook.pst. Maintenant faut aussi chercher un peu par soi-même parce que ce que tu demande là c'est presque demander qu'on te file le code direct sans passer par la phase d'analyse et de possibilité. Donc je ne vois vraiment pas ce qu'on pourrait te dire de plus à moins si on l'a déjà fait et dans ce cas te filer le code tout cru dans le bec.    

Allez j'ai fait une recherche et voilà le premier résultat en français : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d301853/java/general-java/apis/solutions-piloter-outlook/ 

Faut dire aussi que c'est tellement complexe les moteurs de recherche


----------

